# Firefox can not find server



## waynesdukeess (Nov 10, 2006)

HI there,
I have put Firefox 2.0 on friends computers 10 times works fine.
My own IBM T23 laptop also works fine with dual boot XP and VISTA.

Same setup on another T23 witch works ok. I have done hrs work
with firefox-mozilla and the great MS support and think NOT firefox
problem. I saw avg not updating auto with IE. Win firewall not asking
for permission to go on line. I have added avg to firewall exception and
checked it. also added firefox to list both still no go on line and no 3rd
party using IE or FF can go on line. I even turn off Win firewall services
same problem. Still can use IE direct control ok. Services set the same
as good computer.

I have felling something wrong with Win firewall.

Do you know of any these problems and cures?

thanks, wayne


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable the firewall and see if that cures it. If so, it's a firewall settings issue.


----------



## waynesdukeess (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks for fast reply, johnwill

I disabled and stop Win Firewall, no fix. I have started and stopped, put on 
manual, l back on auto and disabled same problem. Even MS can not auto
update when turned-on.

Does this mean that it could not be a firewall issue?

I have seen problems with a Ghost HDD copy where Windows needs reactivated, I guess not a true image. This is a HDD image where only way 
to go on line is to click on IE. All other computers work just fine through DSL
access point with earthlink modem.

thanks, Wayne here


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what you're saying. Does the system connect with the firewall off?


----------



## waynesdukeess (Nov 10, 2006)

The sys works the same Firewall auto; man or disable. Only way to go
online click on IE. No 3rd party updates using IE and firefox no work at all
foe going on line. Updates work if I man use IE to go to web sites.
thanks, wayne here


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd visit the Mozilla Site and see if they have any hints.


----------



## waynesdukeess (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi, johnwill

I have spent a few hours at Mozilla most suggestions are firewall related
I tried all no help.

I think you miss my point, IT IS NOT JUST FIREFOX THAT CAN NOT GO 
ON LINE it's any 3rd party using IE or FF can not go on line. Any web site
link with IE icon, when clicked on will not go on line to that site. no auto
updates work. And yet when IE icon is clicked goes to home page just fine.
then from there every normal with IE. 

I contacted Earthlink I have 6 computers on my home network, they said 
they have no restrictions with direct use of access point to go on line.

thanks, wayne here


----------

